# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  HaloPeridoli

## Vinjol

HALOPERIDOLI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
•	Haloperidoli është një antipsikotik i fuqishëm, që përdoret gjërësisht në trajtimin simptomatik të çrregullimeve psikotike dhe të disa çrregullime të sjelljes tek fëmijët. Ai tregohet i efektshëm në disa  raste të autizimit  infantil.
•	Haloperidoli bllokon receptorët dopaminergjikë në sistemin mezolimbik dhe struktura të tjera të SNQ (p.sh ganglionet bazale). 
•	Ai ka efekte alfa-adrenobllokuese të dukshme, ndërsa efektet  antikolinergjike i ka të dobëta.
INDIKIMET
•	Skizofreni dhe psikoza të tjera
•	Agjitim psikomotor dhe sjellje impulsive 
•	Tike motore (sindroma e Tourette) 
•	Korea Huntigton
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
•	Haloperidoli kundërindikohet tek të sëmurët me M.Parkinson.
•	Efektet e padëshirueshme të haloperidolit në SNQ ngjajnë shumë me shenjat neurologjike të çrregullimeve të  tilla të SNQ si encefaliti, sindroma Reye, encefalopatia, meningiti dhe tetanozi. Për më tepër haloperidoli mund të ndryshojë simptomatikën e këtyre çrregullimeve. 
•	Haloperodoli kundërindikohet tek të sëmurët komatozë, apo tek ata që paraqesin frenim të shprehur të SNQ.
•	Efektet e haloperidolit në SNQ mund të fuqizohen gjatë encefalopatisë hepatike, të shkaktuar nga cirroza.
•	Haloperidoli duhet të përdoret me shumë kujdes tek të sëmurët me hipertiroidizëm, me hypokalcemi dhe sëmundje pulmonare.
•	Ndonëse rrallë, haloperidoli mund të shkaktojë hypotension dhe, për pasojë, mund të precipitojë anginën tek të sëmurët e predispozuar. Gjatë administrimit IV të dozave të mëdha ekziston mundësia e zgjatjes së segmentit QT.
•	Fëmijët me sëmundje virale akute, gastroenterit dhe dehidrim janë të predispozuar të shfaqin sindromën ekstrapiramidale dhe veçanërisht formën distonike të saj.
•	Haloperidoli duhet përdorur me kujdes tek të sëmurët me çrregullime hematologjike paraprake.
•	Haloperidoli duhet përdorur me kujdes tek të sëmurët me epilepsi, ose çrregullime në EEG, pasi mund të ulë pragun e konvulsioneve.
•	Të sëmurët me glaukomë me kënd të ngushtë mund të keqësohen nga efektet antimuskarinike të haloperidolit. Për të njëjtën arsye, të sëmurët me hipertrofi beninje të prostatës mund të pësojnë theksim të retensionit urinar.
•	Haloperidoli shkakton hiperprolaktinemi dhe, për këtë arsye, duhet përdorur me kujdes tek gratë me anamnezë për kancer të gjirit.
•	Pirja e duhanit mund të pakësojë deri në 60% përqendrimin plazmatik të haloperidolit.
•	Të moshuarit janë më të ndjeshëm ndaj efekteve anësore të haloperidolit, sidomos ndaj hypotensionit ortostatik, efekteve antikolinergjike dhe efekteve ekstrapiramidale.
EFEKTET ANESORE
•	Gjatë përdorimit të haloperidolit, sidomos me rrugë orale ose IM, shpesh shfaqen simptomat ekstrapiramidale. Ato mund të shfaqen në formën e reaksioneve distonike (30-60% të pacientëve), të akatizisë (25-34% të pacientëve), ose të pseudoparkinsonizmit (15-36% të pacientëve). Gjatë mjekimit mund të shfaqen distoni tardive, në formën e lëvizjeve koreike apo lëvizjeve distonike, të cilat mund të jenë të parikthyeshme.
•	Gjatë trajtimit të zgjatur me haloperidol, por edhe pas ndërprerjes së tij, mund të vërehen diskinezi tardive, të cilat karakterizohen nga lëvizje të pavullnetshme të muskulaturës periorale (gjuhë, gojë, nofulla, fytyrë) ose me lëvizje koreoatetotike të ekstremiteteve. Konstatimi i diskinezive tardive kërkon, si rregull, ndërprerjen e mjekimit.
•	Haloperidoli mund të shkaktojë sindromën malinje nga neuroleptikët, e cila karakterizohet nga hipertermia, disfunksioni i rëndë ekstrapiramidal, paqendrueshmëria e sistemit vegjetativ, çrregullimet e vetëdijes dhe gjendjes mendore. Në këto raste haloperidoli duhet ndërprerë menjëherë.
•	Efekte të tjera anësore në SNQ përmbledhin: përgjumje në fillim të mjekimit dhe, më rrallë, agjitim, ankth, konfuzion, depresion, eufori, halucinacione, dhimbje koke, pagjumësi, marrje mendsh, konvulsione etj.
•	Haloperidoli shkakton hiperprolaktinemi, e cila tek gratë shprehet me çrregullime të menstruacioneve, mastalgji dhe galaktorrhe, ndërsa tek burrat me gjinekomasti, impotencë, çrregullime të ejakulacionit dhe infertilitet.
•	Haloperidoli mund të shkaktojë retinopati pigmentare të shoqëruar, ose jo, me pigmentime të lëkurës.
•	Efektet anësore në traktin gastrointestinal shfaqen në formën e anoreksisë, hipersalivacionit, diarrhesë dhe, në rastet kur përdoren edhe barna të tjerë antimuskarinikë, në formën e tharjes së gojës, nauzesë, konstipacionit (si edhe të midriazës, çrregullimit të shikimit dhe retensionit urinar).
•	Çrregullimet hematologjike përmbledhin leukopeninë, leukocitozën dhe aneminë. Rrallë mund të vërehet agranulocitoza apo dëmtimet e heparit (ikter kolestatik).
•	Efektet anësore kardiovaskulare më të shpeshta janë hypotensioni, hipertensioni, zgjatja e QT, takikardia ventrikulare.


NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
•	Nuk këshllohet përdorimi i njëkohshëm i haloperidolit me antipsikotikë të tjerë si fenotiazinat apo olanzepina, pasi disa efekte anësore, të tilla si përgjumja, sedacioni, marrja e mendëve dhe hypotensioni ortostatik, mund të fuqizohen.
•	Karbamazepina mund të pakësojë përqendrimin plazmatik të haloperidolit deri në masën 50%.
•	Përqendrimet e litiumit duhen monitorizuar gjatë bashkëpërdorimit të haloperidolit. 
•	Indometacina mund të fuqizojë efektet anësore të haloperidolit.
•	Neuroleptikët (haloperidoli) mund të fuqizojnë veprimet e barnave antihipertensivë.
•	Haloperidoli mund të kundërshtojë veprimin antihipertensiv të guanetidinës.
•	Haloperidoli mund të pakësojë vetitë hipertensive të noradrenalinës, metaraminolit dhe fenilefrinës.
•	Haloperidoli mund të bllokojë efektet e dopaminës mbi perfuzionin renal të gjakut.
•	Haloperidoli është antagonist konkurues i levodopës, bromokriptinës dhe pergolidit.
•	Kinidina mund të rritë përqendrimet plazmatike të haloperidolit.
•	Haloperidoli mund të fuqizojë veprimet frenuese mbi SNQ të barnave anksiolitikë, sedativë, gjumëdhënës, agonistë të opiateve, antidepresantë triciklikë dhe alkoolit.
•	Haloperidoli mund të pakësojë efektin antikoagulant të warfarinës.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
•	Të evitohet përdorimi (Kategoria C).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
•	Të evitohet përdorimi.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rruge orale
•	Tek të rriturit përdoret fillimisht me dozë 1.5-3 mg çdo 8-12 orë, ose në rastet e rënda, me 3-5 mg, çdo 8-12 orë. Tek pacientët me skizofreni rezistente ndaj mjekimit mund të nevojiten doza deri në 100 mg/ditë (rrallë 200 mg). Më pas doza rregullohet deri në arritjen e dozës më të vogël efikase, që zakonisht është 5-10 mg/ditë. 
•	Tek të moshuarit përdoren doza fillestare sa gjysma e dozës së të rriturve. 
•	Tek fëmijët fillohet me 25-50 mikrogram/kg/ditë, e ndarë në dy marrje. Më pas doza rritet deri në një maksimum prej 10 mg/ditë (tek adoleshentët deri në 30 mg/ditë). 
Me injeksion IM
•	Zakonisht përdoret me dozë 2-10 mg, që mund të jepet çdo 4-8 orë, në vartësi të përgjigjes (çdo 1 orë nëse është e nevojshme), deri në arritjen e një doze totale prej 60 mg/ditë. 
•	Tek pacientët në gjendje të rëndë mund të nevojiten doza fillestare deri 30 mg. 
•	Nuk rekomandohet përdorimi tek fëmijët.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
tabletë    1.5 mg				HALOPERIDOL		
tabletë    2mg				HALDOL			
tabletë    5 mg				HALOPERIDOL		
tabletë    10 mg				HALDOL
solucion injektabël  5 mg-1ml			HALDOL, HALOPERIDOL	
solucion injektabël  depo   50 mg/1ml		HALDOL, HALOPERIDOL	
solucion për përdorim nga goja  2mg/ml	HALDOL, HALOPERIDOL	
solucion për përdorim nga goja  5 mg/ml	HALOPERIDOL

----------


## Vinjol

DIAZEPAMI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE	
	Diazepami është një benzodiazepinë me veprim të zgjatur. Profili farmakologjik i diazepamit është i ngjashëm me atë të klordiazepoksidit dhe klorazepatit, pasi të tre gjenerojnë të njëjtin metabolit farmakologjikisht aktiv. 
	Kur jepet nga goja, diazepami përthithet më shpejt nga të gjitha benzodiazepinat dhe përdoret kryesisht për trajtimin e ankthit, të simptomave që shoqërojnë ndërprerjen e alkoolit dhe si relaksues qendror i muskujve të skeletit. 
	Kur jepet me rrugë parenterale (IV), efekti fillon brenda 1-5 minutash. Dhënia IV, përveç qëllimeve të mësipërme, përdoret edhe për efektin sedativ, amnezik dhe antikonvulsivant. 
	Përthithja nga rruga intramuskulare është e ngadaltë dhe jo e saktë. Me rrugë rektale përthithet mirë.
INDIKIMET
	Gjemdje anksioze 
	Çrregullime të gjumit 
	Abstinencë alkoolike
	Status epileptik
	Epilepsi parciale dhe toniko-klonike
	Konvulsione febrile dhe ato të shkaktuara nga barnat
	Spazma muskulare, tetani
	Premedikim (para ndërhyrjeve kirurgjikale)
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Diazepami mund të shkaktojë varësi fiziko-psikologjike dhe, për katë arsye, duhet përdorur me kujdes të jashtëzakonshëm tek pacientët që kanë abuzuar ose abuzojnë me barnat dhe drogat.
	Ndërprerja e shpejtë e diazepamit mund të shkaktojë irritim, nervozizëm dhe pagjumësi. Ndërprerja e menjëherëshme, pas përdorimit të zgjatur, mund të shkaktojë konvulsione tek personat e predispozuar. Megjithatë, ndërmjet benzodiazepinave, diazepami e ka më pak të shprehut këtë veti.
	Diazepami duhet përdorur me kujdes tek pacientët me deprimim të SNQ apo që përdorin barna që deprimojnë SNQ, përfshi alkoolin.
	Kundërindikohet administrimi parenteral i diazepamit tek pacientët me intoksikim akut nga alkooli, me shok ose në gjendje kome.
	Në përgjithësi diazepami nuk rekomandohet tek fëmijët nën 6 muaj.
	Diazepami kundërindikohet tek pacientët me glaukomë me kënd të mbyllur.
	Të sëmurët me depresion respirator, sëmundje pulmonare obstruktive të formave të rënda apo që vuajnë nga apnea gjatë gjumit, përbëjnë kundërindikacion relativ për përdorimin e diazepamit.
	Diazepami duhet përdorur me shumë kujdes tek të sëmurët me miasteni gravis.
	Ndonëse diazepami mund të sjellë përfitime kur përdoret tek të sëmurët me depresion ose psikozë, ai duhet të evitohet kur pacientët paraqiten me ide për vetëvrasje.
	Diazepami duhet përdorur me kujdes tek të moshuarit dhe tek të sëmurët me dëmtime të funksionit renal dhe hepatik.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Shumica e efekteve anësore të diazepamit lokalizohen në SNQ dhe, në përgjithësi, janë të varura nga doza e përdorur. Ato përfshijnë : dhimbje koke, përgjumje, ataksi, marrje mendsh, konfuzion,  depresion, sinkop, lodhje, tremor dhe vertigo. Ndaj këtyre efekteve mund të zhvillohet tolerancë.
	Rreth 10% e pacientëve mund të reagojnë me stimulim të SNQ, veçanërisht të sëmurët psikiatrikë dhe fëmijët hiperaktiv. Si rregull në këto raste mjekimi duhet ndërprerë.
	Gjatë administrimit parenteral mund të vërehet gjithashtu apne, deprimim të respiracionit, hypotension, arrest kardiak.
	Gjatë përdorimit të diazepamit mund të vërehen çrregullime seksuale si pakësim i libidos, impotencë, ejakulacion i vonuar, vonim ose mungesë e orgazmës.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Barnat që frenojnë sistemet enzimatike CYP2C19 dhe CYP3A4, mund të pakësojnë klirensin hepatik të diazepamit, por jo gjithmonë ky veprim shoqërohet me ndryshime farmakodinamike. Barnat që pakësojnë metabolizimin hepatik të diazepamit, janë : fluoksetina, fluvoksamina, cimetidina, omeprazoli, disulfirami, eritromicina, itrakonazoli.
	Barnat që frenojnë SNQ (agonistët e opiateve, disa antihistaminikë, anestetikët e përgjithshëm, antidepresantët triciklikë, anksiolitikët, sedativët, hypnotikët, valeriana), potencojnë efektet deprimuese të diazepamit mbi sistemin nervor qendror.
	Kontraceptivët oralë mund të shtojnë efektin e diazepamit.
	Kombinimi i diazepamit me acidin valproik nga njëra anë rrit përqendrimet plazmatike të diazepamit dhe nga ana tjetër mund të rrisë frekuencën e krizave të absencës (petit mal).
	Rifampina pakëson efektet farmakologjike të diazepamit.
	Flumazenili antagonizon efektet e diazepamit dhe përdoret si antidot specifik për trajtimin e mbidozimit të tij. 
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Kundërindikohet (Kategoria D).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë orale 
	Kur përdoret si anksiolitik, jepet me dozë 2 mg çdo 8 orë. Kur është e nevojshme doza rritet në 15-30 mg/ditë e ndarë në disa doza. 
	Tek të moshuarit përdoret gjysma e dozës së të rriturve. 
	Çrregullimet e gjumit mjekohen tek të rriturit me 5-15 mg/ditë, të administruara në darkë para gjumit, ndërsa tek fëmijët 1-5 mg/ditë. 
	Kur përdoret si premedikim përdoret me dozë 5 mg një natë përpara dhe mandej 5 mg 2 orë para interventit.
Me rrugë parenterale 
	Për mjekimin e gjendjeve të rënda anksioze akute, kontrollit të atakeve të panikut dhe abstinencës nga alkooli, përdoret me doza 10 mg, të administruara me injeksion IM ose injeksion të ngadaltë IV (në vena të mëdha me shpejtësi jo më të madhe se 5 mg/minutë); në rast nevoje doza mund të përsëritet të paktën mbas 4 orësh. 
	Për mjekimin e statusit epileptik dhe konvulsioneve të shkatuara nga barnat tek të rriturit, përdoret me dozë 10-20 mg, të administruara me injeksion IV me shpejtësi 0.5 mg/minutë; doza mund të përsëritet mbas 30-60 minutash. Mund të vazhdohet me infuzion IV me dozë deri 3 mg/kg/ditë. Tek  fëmijët përdoret me 0.2-0.3 mg/kg ose me 1 mg për vit moshe. Konvulsionet febrile trajtohen me 0.25/mg/kg, të cilat injektohen me ngadalë IV. 
	Për premedikimin përdoren doza 0.1-0.2 mg/kg.
Me rrugë rektale 
	Në formë solucioni për përdorim rektal tek të rriturit dhe fëmijët me peshë mbi 10 kg, përdoret me doza 0.5 mg/kg. Kjo dozë mund të përsëritet mbas 12 orësh në rast nevoje. Tek të moshuarit përdoret gjysma e dozës së të rriturve.
	Në formë supostesh përdoret me dozë 10-30 mg/ditë. Kjo rrugë nuk është e përshtatshme për administrimin e dozave më të vogla se 10 mg. 
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
tabletë  2 mg			APAURIN, DIAZEPAM		
tabletë  5 mg			APAURIN, DIAZEPAM, SEDUXEN, VALIUM
tabletë  10 mg			APAURIN				
solucion injektabël  10 mg/2ml	APAURIN, DIAZEPAM			















LORAZEPAMI

----------


## Vinjol

LORAZEPAMI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE        
	Lorazepami është një benzodiazepinë me gjysmëjetë eleminimi të shkurtër-mesme. Ai gjen përdorim të gjërë për shkak të efekteve antianksioze, sedativo-hypnotike, antiepileptike, antitremor dhe amnestike (anterograde). 
	Benzodiazepinat, nëpërmjet inhibimit të GABA, veprojnë në regjionin limbik, thalamik dhe  hipotalamik të SNQ, duke shkaktuar, në vartësi të dozës, të gjitha nivelet e depresionit të SNQ.
INDIKIMET
	Gjendje ankthi (trajtim afatshkurtër) 
	Pagjumësi (trajtim afatshkurtër)
	Sedacion dhe heqje ankthi përpara ndërhyrjeve kirurgjikale ose diagnostikuese
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Kundërindikohet në pacientët me mbindjeshmëri ndaj lorazepamit.
	Lorazepami nuk duhet përdorur në të sëmurët me frenim pre-ekzistues të frymëmarrjes ose ata në gjendje shoku ose kome, pasi mund të thellohet frenimi i frymëmarrjes dhe i SNQ. Ai nuk duhet përdorur edhe në pacientët me sëmundje pulmonare, që dëmtojnë funksionin e frymëmarrjes, si sëmundja pulmonare obstruktive kronike ose apnea e gjumit.
	Kundërindikohet në rastet me glaukomë me kënd të mbyllur.
	Të evitohet ndërpreja e menjëhershme e lorazepamit, nëse i sëmuri e ka marrë atë për një kohë të gjatë.
	Nuk duhet përdorur në subjektet me tendenca vetëvrasëse.
	Duhet treguar kujdes në të sëmurët me dëmtim të funksionit renal ose hepatik.
	Duhet treguar kujdes kur përdoret në të moshuar dhe në fëmijë. Nuk ka informacione të plota mbi sigurinë dhe efikasitetin tek fëmijët nën 12 vjeç.
	Në pacientët me parkinson në fazë të avancuar, lorazepami mund të shkaktojë rëndim të psikozës së tyre dhe aftësive njohëse. 
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Shumica e efekteve mbi SNQ të lorazepamit varen nga doza. Këtu përmendim: dhimbje koke, përgjumje, ataksi, konfuzion, depresion, dizartri, sinkop, ndjenjë lodhjeje, tremor, marrje mendsh. Ndaj këtyre efekteve mund të zhvillohet tolerance.
	Ndonjëherë mund të ndodhë stimulim paradoksal i SNQ, kryesisht në të sëmurët me çrregullime psikiatrike dhe në fëmijët hiperaktive. Ky stimulim paradoksal manifestohet me eksitim, mani, çrregullime të gjumit, ëndrra të frikshme, agjitim, ankth, eufori, hiperrefleksi.
	Lorazepami mund të shkaktojë dipendencë fizike dhe psikologjike. Ndërpreja e menjëhershme e mjekimit, veçanërisht në rastet kur është përdorur për një kohë të gjatë, shkakton shfaqjen e simptomave të abstinencës.
	Më rrallë vërehen efekte anësore të tilla si bradikardi, hipotension, rash, urtikarie, diplopi, konstipacion, nauze e të vjella, disfunksion hepatik, dhimbje abdominale, rënie e libidos.
	Mbas administrimit parenteral të benzodiazepinave në të moshuar, pacientë të sëmurë rëndë ose në pacientë me dëmtim të funksionit respirator, mund të ndodhë apne, hipotension dhe arrest kardiak.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Fenitoina mund të rritë metabolizimin hepatik të lorazepamit, duke ulur përqëndrimet plazmatike të tij.
	Cimetidina, eritromicina, disulfirami, mund të ulin metabolizimin hepatik të lorazepamit kur përdoren njëkohësisht me të. 
	Administrimi i njëkohshëm i lorazepamit me barna që frenojnë aktivitetin e SNQ, mund të potencojë frenimin e respiracionit dhe sedacionin e shkaktuar nga këto barna. Të tilla përmendim: agonistët opioide, fenotiazinat, barbituratet, etanoli, antihistaminikët me veprim sedativ, anestetikët e përgjithshëm, tramadol, antidepresivët triciklikë ose anksiolitikë, sedativë dhe hipnotikë të tjerë.
	Kontraceptivët oralë mund të rritin efektin e lorazepamit duke frenuar metabolizimin e tij.
	Probenecidi dëmton glukurokonjugimin e lorazepamit, gjë që mund të shtojë efektet dhe të shkaktojë sedacion të tepruar.
	Flumazenili bllokon shfaqjen e efekteve të benzodiazepinave.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Kundërindikohet (Kategoria D).
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Të evitohet përdorimi.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë orale 
Tek të rriturit 
	Për mjekimin e ankthit
Zakonisht  përdoret me 1-3 mg, 2-3 herë në ditë. Doza maksimale 10 mg/ditë.
Tek pleqtë përdoret gjysma e dozës së të rriturve. 
	Pagjumësia e shoqëruar me ankth
Si rregull trajtohet me 2-4 mg, të administruara në darkë përpara gjumit.
	Përpara ndërhyrjeve kirurgjikale
Administrohen 1-3 mg, një natë përpara, dhe 2-4 mg, 1-2 orë përpara interventit.
	Tek fëmijët nuk rekomandohet përdorimi.
Me rrugë intramuskulare ose me injeksion intravenoz të ngadaltë.
Tek të rriturit 
	Për mjekimin e atakeve akute të panikut, përdoren 25-50 mikrogram/kg, dozë e cila mund të përsëritet pas 6 orësh nëse nevojitet. 
	Për sedacion preoperator, me injeksion IV, përdoren 0.05 mg/kg, të administruara përgjatë 2-4 minutave, 30-45 minuta përpara ndërhyrjes kirurgjikale ose procedurës diagnostikuese.
	Për trajtimin e statusit epileptik
Administrohet IV, me ngadalë,  me dozë 0.05 mg/kg (maksimumi 4 mg), e cila, në rast nevoje, mund të përsëritet edhe një here pas 15 minutave.
Me rrugë rektale (në formë solucioni) 
Tek të rriturit 
	Jepet me dozë 10 mg për të rriturit dhe 5 mg për të moshuarit. 
Tek fëmijët  nuk rekomandohet përdorimi 
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
tabletë	1 mg		LORAM
tabletë	2 mg		MERLIT
tabletë	2.5 mg		LORAM

----------


## Vinjol

SALBUTAMOLI

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Salbutamoli është agonist i receptorëve beta2 adrenergjike (beta2 adrenomimetik i drejtëpërdrejtë). Nxitja e receptorëve beta2 shkakton relaksim të muskujve të lëmuar të bronkeve, të mitrës, të enëve të gjakut, tremor të muskujve të skeletit dhe efekte metabolike. 
	Efekti bronkodilatator vërehet si tek subjektet normalë, ashtu edhe tek të sëmurët me astmë bronkiale, apo sëmundje obstruktive kronike pulmonare. 
	Salbutamoli përmirëson klirensin mukociliar dhe pengon çlirimin e mediatorëve të inflamacionit bronkial dhe të bronkokonstriksionit.
INDIKIMET
	Astmë bronkiale 
	Patologji pulmonare që shoqërohen me obstruksion të rikthyeshëm të rrugëve të frymëmarrjes (sëmundja obstruktive pulmonare kronike)
	Parandalim i bronkospazmës
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Salbutamoli është i kundërindikuar tek pacientët me mbindjeshmëri ndaj tij apo ndaj përbërësve të tjerë të formulimit.
	Salbutamoli është relativisht i kundërindikuar tek pacientët me hipertiroidizëm, diabet melit, hipertension arterial, aritmi kardiake, sëmundje ishemike të zemrës dhe konvulsione.
	Salbutamoli duhet të përdoret me kujdes tek pacientët me sëmundje kardiake, pasi ai zotëron efekte kardiostimuluese.
	Kujdes duhet treguar kur salbutamoli përdoret tek gratë shtatzëna, pasi ai ka efekte relaksuese mbi muskujt e lëmuar dhe, për rrjedhojë, pakëson kontraksionet uterine.
	Efikasiteti dhe siguria e tabletave konvencionale të salbutamolit tek fëmijët nën 6 vjeç nuk është përcaktuar akoma.
	Efikasiteti dhe siguria e shurupit të salbutamolit tek fëmijët nën 2 vjeç nuk është përcaktuar akoma.
	Efikasiteti dhe siguria e salbutamolit të dhënë me inhalacion tek fëmijët nën 12 vjeç nuk është përcaktuar akoma.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Efektet anësore më të shpeshta të salbutamolit lidhen me efektin e tij simpatomimetik, ndonëse, në krahasim me barna të tjerë agonistë të receptorëve beta2, ai ka më pak efekte kardiovaskulare. 
	Në përgjithësi efektet simpatomimetike janë në vartësi të dozës së përdorur dhe të formulimit farmaceutik. Ato janë më të shpeshta në rastin e përdorimit të tabletave ose shurupit dhe më të rralla kur salbutamoli jepet me inhalacion.
	Efektet anësore më të shpeshta, që vërehen gjatë përdorimit të tabletave ose shurupit të salbutamolit, janë : tremori (10-20%) dhe ankthi (9-20%). Frekuenca e efekteve anësore të tjera është : dhimbje koke 4-7%, palpitacione dhe takikardi sinusale 2-5%, hiperkinezi 2-4%, marrje mendsh 2-3%, krampe muskulare 1-3%, pagjumësi 1-2%. Nauze ose të vjella 1-4%. Efekte anësore, por më të rralla (frekuenca nën 1%), janë edhe ndjesia e nxehtësisë në trup, përgjumja, irritimi, angina, kolla, djerësitja e shtuar dhe retensioni urinar. Ankthi dhe eksitimi janë më të sheshtë tek fëmijët se sa tek të rriturit.
	Salbutamoli, si të gjithë simpatomimetikët, mund të shkaktojë efekte anësore të rrezikshme në sistemin kardivaskular, si : hipertension arterial (3%), angina pektoris (më pak se 1%), aritmi dhe vazodilatacion periferik.
	Salbutamoli mund të shkaktojë hiperglicemi dhe hypokalemi. Këto efekte anësore janë më të shpeshta kur salbutamoli jepet në doza të mëdha dhe me nebulizator.
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Salbutamoli duhet të përdoret me shumë kujdes së bashku me barna të tjerë simpatomimetikë, pasi mund të shfaqen efekte anësore të rrezikshme kardiovaskulare.
	Antidepresantët triciklikë dhe frenuesit e MAO mund të fuqizojnë veprimin vazodilatator të salbutamolit duke shkaktuar hypotension të thellë.
	Efektet farmakologjike të salbutamolit kundërshtohen nga barnat beta-adrenobllokues.
	Përdorimi i njëkohëshëm i salbutamolit me hormone të tiroides rrit ndjeshëm rrezikun, tek të sëmurët me sëmundje ishemike të zemrës.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE 
	Të evitohet përdorimi gjatë tremestrit të parë dhe të dytë.
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Mund të përdoret.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
	Për trajtimin e astmës bronkiale dhe parandalimin e bronkospazmës
Me rrugë orale 
Tek të rriturit përdoret me doza 4 mg (tek të moshuarit me 2 mg), çdo 6-8 orë. 
Tek fëmijët nën 2 vjeç përdoren 100 mikrogram/kg, dhënë çdo 6 orë. 
Fëmijët mbi 2 vjeç përdorin 1-2 mg çdo 6-8 orë. 
Me injeksion subkutan  ose intramuskular
Përdoret me dozë 250-500 mikrogram, që mund të përsëritet mbas 4 orësh.
Me infuzion intravenoz
Mjekimi fillohet me 5 mikrogram/minutë dhe, më pas, doza rritet, në vartësi të përgjigjes dhe ritmit kardiak, deri në 3-20 mikrogram/minutë, ose edhe më shumë.
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
tabletë    2, 4 mg				MEDOLIN, VENTOLIN, VOLMAX
shurup    2 mg/5ml				SALBUTAMOL, VENTOLIN	
solucion injektabël  0.25 mg/5ml		VENTOLIN		
solucion injektabël     0.5 mg/ml		VENTOLIN

----------


## Vinjol

AMINOFILINA

VETITE FARMAKOLOGJIKE
	Aminofilina është kripa e teofilinës me etilendiaminën. 100 mg aminofilinë janë ekuivalente me 80 mg teofilinë.
	Teofilina relakson në mënyrë të drejtpërdrejtë muskujt e lëmuar të bronkeve dhe enëve të gjakut pulmonare, stimulon SNQ, stimulon qendrat respiratore, shkakton diurezë të lehtë, rrit sekretimin e acidit gastrik, frenon kontraksionet uterine dhe ushtron efekte kronotrope dhe inotrope pozitive. Ajo, gjithashtu, përmirëson kontraksionin e diafragmës dhe, për pasojë, lehtëson dispnenë.
INDIKIMET
	Astmë bronkiale 
	Sëmundje pulmonare obstruktive kronike 
	Bronkit kronik i shoqëruar me bronkospazmë
	Profilaksi e bronkospazmës
	Apne  neonatale
KUNDERINDIKIMET DHE KUJDESI GJATE PERDORIMIT
	Aminofilina kundërindikohet tek të sëmurët me mbindjeshmëri ndaj saj.
	Pacientët me sëmundje kardiake kërkojnë një monitorizim të kujdesshëm gjatë kohës që përdorin aminofilinë. Tek këta të sëmurë, shpesh klirensi i aminofilinës është i pakësuar (deri në 50%) si dhe ekziston rreziku për rëndim të aritmisë, apo sëmundjes së koronareve, veçanërisht tek ata që kanë kaluar infarkt akut të miokardit.
	Aminofilina duhet përdorur me kujdes tek të sëmurët me gastrit apo ulcer gastroduodenale aktive.
	Aminofilina mund të shkaktojë retension urinar tek të sëmurët me hipertrofi beninje të prostatës.
	Ajo duhet të përdoret me kujdes tek të sëmurët epileptikë, pasi mund të rritë tendencën për konvulsione.
	Aminofilina mund të rritë vlerat e glicemisë, kolesterolemisë dhe të acidit urik në plazmë.
	Klirensi i aminofilinës, gjithashtu, pakësohet gjatë hypotiroidizmit, edemës pulmonare akute, gjendjeve septike, shokut, fibrozës cistike. Infeksionet pulmonare me origjinë virale, gjendjet febrile të zgjatura, vaksina e gripit, gjithashtu pakësojnë klirensin e aminofilinës.
	Pirja e duhanit e rrit klirensin e aminofilinës 50% tek të rriturit dhe deri 80% tek të moshuarit. Ekspozimi pasiv ndaj duhanit, gjithashtu, mund ta shtojë klirensin e aminofilinës deri në 50%.
	Pacientët me sëmundje të formave të rënda të mëlçisë (cirrozë, hepatit akut, kolestazë ose sëmundje alkoolike të mëlçisë) mund të kërkojnë doza më të vogla se normalisht. Dozat gjithashtu duhen pakësuar kur aminofilina përdoret tek fëmijët nën 1 vjeç (veçanërisht prematurët) dhe tek të moshuarit.
EFEKTET ANESORE
	Efektet anësore në traktin gastrointestinal janë pasojë e veprimit irritues lokal ose e veprimit qendror. Më shpesh vërehen nauze, të vjella dhe dhimbje abdominale, të cilat mund të shkaktohen nga refluksi gastroezofageal (rëndohen kur pacienti shtrihet). Efeke anësore të tjera janë gjithashtu krampet abdominale, anoreksia, hematemeza, etj. Këto efekte minimizohen kur bari merret përgjatë ose mbas ushqimit, ose me një sasi të madhe (një gotë të mbushur plot) uji apo qumështi.
	Efektet anësore në SNQ përfshijnë: dhimbjen e kokës, ankthin, nervozitetin, agjitimin, pagjumësinë, marrjen e mendve, konvulsionet. Këto efekte shfaqen më shpesh tek fëmijët dhe kur përdoren doza të mëdha e të dhëna IV me shpejtësi.
	Aminofilina vepron mbi sistemin kardiovaskular. Ajo ul rezistencën periferike, dhe rrit debitin kardiak. Jo rrallë, raportohen takikardi sinusale, palpitacione, bradikardi sinusale, ekstrasistola, hypotension, takikardi ventrikulare. Efektet anësore kardiovaskulare përgjithësisht janë të formës së lehtë dhe kalimtare, por, ndonjëherë, mund të instalohen  papritur efekte anësore serioze si p.sh aritmitë ventrikulare.
	Rrallë, gjatë përdorimit të aminofilinës, mund të vërehet urtikaria. Kjo është pasojë e mbindjeshmërisë ndaj etilendiaminës dhe, si rregull, shfaqet 12-24 orë pas fillimit të trajtimit.
	Toksiciteti i aminofilinës mund të shfaqet gjatë mbidozimit akut të saj (hypotension, hypokalemi, acidozë metabolike), ose gjatë përdorimit kronik. Toksiciteti gjatë përdorimit kronik mund të shfaqet edhe kur përqendrimet plazmatike janë pak më të larta se përqendrimet maksimale terapeutike dhe karakterizohet nga konvulsionet dhe aritmitë kardiake (fibrilacion ose flater atrial, takikardi atriale multifokale, takikardi sinusale, ekstrasistola ventrikulare dhe aritmi të tjera ventrikulare, të shoqëruara me paqendrueshmëri hemodinamike).
NDERVEPRIMET MEDIKAMENTOZE
	Propranololi dhe, mbase, edhe beta-adrenobllokues të tjerë pakësojnë klirensin hepatik të aminofilinës dhe, për pasojë, mund të rritin toksicitetin e saj. Kjo nuk është vërejtur në rastin e atenololit dhe nadololit. Të gjithë beta-adrenobllokuesit janë antagonistë funksionalë të aminofilinës në nivelin e muskujve të lëmuar bronkialë.
	Allopurinoli me doza mbi 600 mg/ditë pakëson klirensin e aminofilinës.
	Cimetidina (por jo ranitidina dhe famotidina) pakëson metabolizimin hepatik të aminofilinës.
	Verapamili mund të pakësojë klirensin hepatik të aminofilinës.
	Disulfirami pakëson metabolizimin hepatik të aminofilinës.
	Eritromicina dhe troleandomicina (por jo azitromicina dhe klaritromicina) pakësojnë klirensin hepatik të aminofilinës dhe, për pasojë, mund të rritin toksicitetin e saj. Aminofilina rrit klirensin renal të eritromicinës.
	Izoniazidi pakëson metabolizimin hepatik të aminofilinës.
	Kinolonet pakësojnë klirensin e aminofilinës respektivisht : enoksacina 75%, ciprofloksacina 30%, norfloksacina 15%.
	Klirensi i aminofilinës, gjithashtu, pakësohet nga marrja e njëkohshme e tiklopidinës.
	Barnat e mëposhtme stimulojnë metabolizimin hepatik të aminofilinës : barbituratet, karbamazepina, fenitoina, primidoni, rifampina, dhe, për pasojë, mund të pakësojnë efikasitetin e saj, kur shtohen, apo të shtojnë toksicitetin e aminofilinës, kur hiqen nga terapia.
	Aminofilina mund të shtojë klirensin renal të litiumit.
	Përdorimi i njëkohshëm i aminofilinës me barna simpatomimetikë (p.sh efedrinë), ose me ksantina të tjera (p.sh kafeina) mund të shkaktojë nxitje të theksuar të SNQ (pagjumësi, nervozitet, irritabilitet, konvulsione), ose aritmi kardiake.
PERDORIMI GJATE SHTATZENISE
	Të evitohet përdorimi në tremestrin e tretë të shtatzënisë (Kategoria C). 
PERDORIMI GJATE USHQYERJES ME GJI
	Mund të përdoret.
DOZA DHE MENYRA E ADMINISTRIMIT
Me rrugë orale
Aminofilina përdoret me dozë 100-300 mg çdo 6-8 orë mbas ushqimit.
Me injeksionose infuzion  intravenoz 
Aminofilina duhet injektuar me ngadalësi përgjatë të paktën 20 minutave. 
	Në rastet e trajtuara më përpara me teofilinë
Tek të rriturit aminofilina përdoret fillimisht me 0.5 mg/kg/orë dhe, mandej, doza rregullohet në varësi të përqendrimit plazmatik të teofilinës. 
Tek fëmijët me moshë 6 muaj deri 9 vjeç përdoret me dozë 1 mg/kg/orë. 
Tek fëmijët me moshë 10-16 vjeç fillohet me dozë 0.8 mg/kg/orë, e cila, mandej, rregullohet në varësi të përqendrimit plazmatik të teofilinës.
	Në rastet e patrajtuara paraprakisht me teofilinë
Mjekimi fillohet me një dozë 5 mg/kg (si tek të rriturit ashtu edhe tek fëmijët) dhe mandej vazhdohet si më sipër.  
PREPARATET E REGJISTRUARA
tabletë	100 mg			AMINOFEM, EUFILINE, NOVPHYLLINE
tabletë  	350 mg			AMINOPHYLLINUM retard
solucion injektabël   250 mg/10ml	AMINOPHYLLINE, 	AMINOPHYLLINUM
solucion injektabël   12%-2 ml	EUFILINE		



Marre nga studimi i gjate  I   Prof/Doc    Leonard  Dedja    Dhe une studenti i tij Vinjol  Krasniqi

----------


## G.D

Bravo informacioni qenka i bollshem. 
Ju uroj suksese ne degen e Farmaceutikes (besoj)!

----------


## kryenece

> Bravo informacioni qenka i bollshem. 
> Ju uroj suksese ne degen e Farmaceutikes (besoj)!


Jo more, studion per infermieri djali po e ka me shume pasion zanatin  :buzeqeshje:  
Urime hapesi i temes!

----------


## Vinjol

kryenece  me fal  po spo te njof

----------


## kryenece

njifemi ke forumi fierak  :buzeqeshje:

----------

Vinjol (06-11-2016)

----------


## Vinjol

> njifemi ke forumi fierak



????
bohhhhh

----------

